
The secrets of people who never get sick - pmcpinto
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/jan/24/secrets-of-people-who-never-get-sick
======
douche
Stay away from children.

Everyone with children in public schools, or partners that work in schools
(there's a lot of software/teacher marriages...) that I work with are almost
constantly sick with low-grade colds, flus, and other nagging viruses. I
wouldn't discount the effect of stress at breaking down one's immune defenses,
but frequent exposure to a breeding ground of disease like a public elementary
school appears to dominate.

------
arkitaip
Personally what made a huge difference for me is not having a super stressful
work where I couldn't stay at home to rest. So instead of having a cold for
2-3 days, it stuck around for weeks and I got them very frequently. I've old
had a single cold this winter, it was pretty mild and over in a day or two.

